# Male Dumbo Rat in Springfield, Mo



## Happykitsune (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi, I posted a week or so ago. Been busy and the forum was acting up for me so I'm just getting around to posting this.
I have a male Dumbo rat that I must part with. I prefer not to go too far from Springfield or the Branson area in Missouri in terms of meeting to give him away. I am going to be moving soon and will not be able to take care of him or even take him with me for that matter. I figured what better place to advertise this but here. 

His name is Archer and he is very sweet and knows very simple tricks. Loves to be pet. He has not been neutered. I am offering him with the cage. Debating whether I will include a fee or not. I just don't want him to end up as snake food and would love for him to go to a loving home with lots of other rat friends.


----------



## Happykitsune (Dec 13, 2013)

Here are some better photos I took today. He has some very pretty marking and someone told me once he is a mink color, but don't quote me on that. I will be leaving late Jan.- early Feb so I will be needing to rehome him before then.


----------



## Hellfiretherat (Apr 18, 2018)

How old is he?


----------

